# Εγκαταστάσεις > Συστήματα Επικοινωνίας >  >  θυροτηλεοραση

## swatsquadgr

Σε θυροτηλεοραση που ερχονται 8 καλωδια και 1 ομοαξονικο , το ομοαξονικο φερνει εικονα , σωστα ?
Αν ναι υπαρχει περιπτωση να συνδεθει σ'αυτο  ενα μονιτορ/tv  και να δειχνει εικονα και πώς (σε ποιο καναλι ) ?
Ευχαριστω

----------


## her

Σε AV
Ανάλογα και την μάρκα βέβαια

----------


## swatsquadgr

> Σε AV
> Ανάλογα και την μάρκα βέβαια



δηλ. με  ανταπτορα coaxial σε  rca , οπως αυτο ? Ειναι elvox η θυροτηλεοραση.
https://www.skroutz.gr/s/4410408/Ult...le-V7917F.html

Ευχαριστω

----------


## her

Οχι.
Κατευθείαν στο rca της τηλεόρασης.
Οχι RF. 
Τι ακριβώς θες να κάνεις;

----------


## swatsquadgr

θελω να δοκιμασω αν περναει το σημα σε αλλο monitor εκτος του ενσωματωμενου

----------

